# large bed scanners.



## w0rmy (Jun 29, 2012)

i'm considering purchasing one because i prefer large sketchbooks and if my drawing is too big then i have to scan it in sections; not fun.  i also want to scan watercolor and acrylic paintings.

this one seems to fit my current expectations.  however, i have a few questions:

under Color Depth, i'm uncertain about what "Input 48-bit; Output 24-bit" means.

the linked scanner has a cold cathode fluorescent lamp as opposed to an LED which i've seen on some others.  what are the pros/cons of each?

additionally i just want to know what anyone's recommendations, experiences, and general knowledge about scanners, particularly when used for larger things.  thanks in advance!


----------



## Thaily (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been using an Epson WF-7515 for a few months now, A3 scanner and printer!
Owning an A3 scanner has always been a wet dream for me and the Epson didn't disappoint.
It's silent, quick colour inkjet and reasonably priced, cheaper than the scanner you linked.
I used to use HP scanners and printers, but the scanners especially were poor quality. I had to replace them every year.
The Epson A4 scanner I had before this, still works. Though not as fast as the WF-7515.

Edit: Has a different number in the US, here it is http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Product.do?sku=C11CA96201&BV_UseBVCookie=yes
$200 you're done.


----------

